# Sintaxis de Navegación de Celular 3G



## CHICO (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola público saludos a todos.

Soy estudiante de Comunicaciones y trabajo actualmente en una empresa que comercializa CCTV, la mayoría de las grabadoras modernas (DVR) y todas las cámaras IP permiten su monitoreo por Internet.

Entre estas grabadoras hay unas mas profesionales que tienen la función de monitoreo por CELULAR, como sabemos los celulares modernos (3G) permiten la navegación por Internet.

Cómo vemos el video de una DVR por Internet? R = Abriendo un puerto en nuestro router (por default es el 80) y configurando nuestra DVR en modo DHCP, asi el router nos asignará una IP Pública y mediante esa IP podemos entrar al video de la DVR remótamente en un navegador. Su sintaxis podrías ser la siguiente: http://ipaddress:80

Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Cómo puedo ver el video de la DVR desde un Celular 3G?, Según he buscado tiene que ver con un puerto RTSP y la sintaxis del navegador cambiaría, por ejemplo: RTSP://3GppIPAddress/live.sdp 
Porque del otro modo (http://IPAddress:80) marca un error.

Alguien sabe algo al respecto?

GRACIAS


----------

